# Big Announcement!!



## Chukin'Vape (31/10/18)

Big Announcement!! thefogvlog will do a live broadcast of mixer review this saturday right after the Fresh03 Saturday DIY'ing show - featuring Fresh03. Pull in, and join us in chat. See you there! https://www.youtube.com/c/thefogvlogshow - Subscribe with notifications so you don't miss out.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (31/10/18)

Oh my word Im old. Didn't know you could turn on Notifications on YouTube 

Awesome, I shall be sure to tune in. He is a solid mixer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (31/10/18)

What time might that be?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (31/10/18)

Raindance said:


> What time might that be?
> 
> Regards


It will start at 20:45

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/10/18)

Great to see @Chukin'Vape !
For those of us that don't know (i.e. myself), please can you give us a little more info on Fresh03

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/11/18)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Chukin'Vape !
> For those of us that don't know (i.e. myself), please can you give us a little more info on Fresh03



Fresh03 aka Dustin Freshly has been on youtube producing content forever. Since I started DIY'ing - I followed his content. Interesting fact, Fresh was there before DIYorDIE that is why Wayne refers to him on his website as "The OG Mixer". Dustin has a cult following on YouTube - extremely friendly and always willing to answer any of your questions. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/fresh03

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/18)

Fresh03 (YouTube)/freshepies (ELR and ATF) is one of the pioneers and legends of DIY, for sure. He is a prolific vlogger who helped popularise the idea of "live mixing" shows. He currently has 320-odd recipes on ELR which is a staggering body of work for a mixer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

